# Game 54: Nuggets (29-26) @ Wolves (23-30)



## JuX

*February 24, 2006
7PM CDT
Target Center * 

Season Series Tied at 1-1

*Probable Starters*
*15 Carmelo Anthony F - 56 Francisco Elson F - 23 Marcus Camby C - 24 Andre Miller G - 7 Greg Buckner G*









































































*23 Trenton Hassell F - 21 Kevin Garnett F - 30 Mark Blount C - 31 Ricky Davis G - 7 Anthony Carter G*

*Key Reserves:*
*Denver*
11 Earl Boykins (12.9 ppg, .343 3P%)
6 Kenyon Martin (13.8 ppg, 6.7 rpg)
Ruben Patterson/Reggie Evans (First possible game for Denver)

*Minnesota*
11 Marcus Banks (7.6 ppg, 11.1 with MIN)
41 Eddie Griffin (5.1 ppg, 2.2 bpg)
1 Rashad McCants (5.6 ppg, .355 3P%)

Note: Kenyon Martin is day to day. ​


----------



## socco

I think the Wolves can win this one. Again, don't ask why, cus I got no reason for it.


----------



## P-Dub34

Of course they "can." But will they?


----------



## The King of the World

At the risk of setting myself up to be let down, I'm predicting a Wolves victory.


----------



## JuX

I'm sensing optimism around in here.


----------



## moss_is_1

i was looking on espn and the wolves are favored? wtf...just cuz we're at home? hmm well im hoping to god we can win or else it's gonna be hell for this team and kg may not take much more


----------



## JuX

moss_is_1 said:


> i was looking on espn and the wolves are favored? wtf...just cuz we're at home? hmm well im hoping to god we can win or else it's gonna be hell for this team and kg may not take much more


You're right about this one. It doesn't seem that KG is dominating right now. :brokenhea


----------



## JuX

Davis' 3 pointer tied the Nugs at 34


----------



## moss_is_1

went on a run with the young guys in but only up 2 now with about 3 left, i think we should just start mccants see what he can do, have a lineup of

PG:banks,carter,jaric
SG:mccants.hassell,jaric
SF:davis,hassell,reed
PF:KG,EG,Reed,Maddog
C:EG,blount,maddog

cant really hurt i mean hassell will get a little less minutes but we suck right now


----------



## JuX

They better start Banks next game after this.


----------



## moss_is_1

Juxtaposed said:


> They better start Banks next game after this.


yeah hopefully, i mean he's already logging most the minutes why not just let him start already...i want jaric worked in the lineup more too i mean hes a good defender just not against pgs...

halftime we're up by 1. 50-49
ill bring up some leaders in a sec, how bout reed so far? 5-3-3? not bad


----------



## moss_is_1

*Top Performers*

*Denver:*
*A. Miller*:







9 Pts, 2 Rebs, 6 Assists
*C.Anthony*: 







15pts, 2 rebounds, 2 assists
*K-Mart*: 







8 pts, 3 rebounds
*F.Elson*







4 pts 4 rebounds 2 assists

*Minnesota:*
*K. Garnett:* 







8 Pts, 3 Rebs, 2 Assists 
*J. Reed*:







5 pts 3 rebounds 3 assists
*R.McCants*







7 pts 3 rebounds 1 assist
*R.Davis*







9 pts 3 rebounds 1 assist


----------



## P-Dub34

Tuning in for the second half. AC still has the worst jumper for a guard in the NBA.


----------



## P-Dub34

Enough contested midrange jumpers already. I'm looking at you, Kevin.


----------



## JuX

P-Dub34 said:


> Tuning in for the second half. AC still has the worst jumper for a guard in the NBA.


Not only that, foul.


----------



## moss_is_1

good to know kg pulls 3 rebounds down in the time that the nuggets outscore us 8-2


----------



## JuX

moss_is_1 said:


> good to know kg pulls 3 rebounds down in the time that the nuggets outscore us 8-2


That's too bad, DHoward has already have 16 rebounds tonight, or at least 16.


----------



## P-Dub34

Get Banks in there. Carter's inability to hit a jumper (and the defense knows it) really kills us, and allows the Nuggs to double Garnett without fear of Carter hitting a WIDE open 20 footer. 

Wow, just as I said that, Banks checks in.


----------



## JuX

It's BANKS time!


----------



## P-Dub34

Johnson slices through the D as if it wasn't even there. Oh wait, it isn't.

Nice shot, Slick after Garnett takes it up against the defense...again...


----------



## JuX

It appears that 3rd quarter is a living nightmare for this team.


----------



## P-Dub34

Garnett is playing stupid, stupid basketball right now. I'm all for him being agressive, but in the 10 minutes I've been watching he's forced a 18-footer with Martin glued to him, tried to take it to the rack with a defender in his pocket and forcing the lay-in, and shot a 20-footer with about 19 left on the clock. Mannn....


----------



## JuX

Wow, what a horrible shooting night for KG.

McCants does well vs Denver this year. 12.5 points per game in 2 games prior to tonight's game.


----------



## JuX

KG finally makes one, but he really needs to get aggressive and get more shots around the hoop, not just from mid range. You are a power forward, for one's sake and get damn aggressive with the ball and try to draw fouls often!


----------



## moss_is_1

we suck, i cant wait to hear all this rumors for kg this summer, maybe he will get traded as much as i dont like it its getting to be more and more evident because we suck and need to rebuild, mccants is looking like who will turn it to be a good player for us, we need to draft a bigman or use one we have(EDDIE, why doesnt mchale work with him so he can be a good low post guy?)


----------



## P-Dub34

Garnett forces another jumper. Now I'm actually getting pissed.


----------



## JuX

I love KG, but man his unselfishness is *definitely* hurting his team this year. This team really need MORE from him because it aint 03-04 team like with Cassell and Spree. It is like a one or two man show this year.


----------



## P-Dub34

I've been saying the exact same thing all year, and I've also being saying he needs to cut down on the difficult jumpers and use his athleticism and ballhandling to get to the rim.


----------



## P-Dub34

Marko Jaric > AC.


----------



## JuX

Denver's shooting from downtown like hell.


----------



## JuX

Garnett now have a double-double


----------



## moss_is_1

Juxtaposed said:


> Denver's shooting from downtown like hell.



yeah...
weren't were like in the top 5 at the begging of the year for holding teams to low %'s beyond 3 now we let one of the worst perimeter teams scorch us? what has changed?


----------



## JuX

moss_is_1 said:


> yeah...
> weren't were like in the top 5 at the begging of the year for holding teams to low %'s beyond 3 now we let one of the worst perimeter teams scorch us? what has changed?


----------



## P-Dub34

Ricky!!!


----------



## moss_is_1

we're getting a spark in the crowd!?!?!?! possible 4 point play for ricky 
btw we need ppl to start breaking out the fire mchale signs/chants :angel:


----------



## JuX

:banana:


----------



## moss_is_1

Juxtaposed said:


> :banana:


im not sure to be excited or just not get the hopes up for a collapse


----------



## P-Dub34

Everytime I see Banks playing well in a T-Wolves uni, it makes me long even more for the day Glenn Rivers is fired.


----------



## JuX

Sweet, Anthony missed a layup.


----------



## P-Dub34

Sweet, Garnett gets nothing but glass on a 22-footer.


----------



## moss_is_1

P-Dub34 said:


> Sweet, Garnett gets nothing but glass on a 22-footer.


yeah that was just ugly, idk y he's forcing so much but he pounded the glass now he's get 2 fts


----------



## P-Dub34

Give Ricky a Tommy Point!

Garnett FINALLY hits the J!


----------



## moss_is_1

Ricky On The Glass


----------



## moss_is_1

KG COMING UP...CLUTCH? no way

then anthony drains it, and garnett another big offensive board by kg i cant believe it


----------



## P-Dub34

O. boards keeping the Nuggs at bay.


----------



## JuX

P-Dub34 said:


> O. boards keeping the Nuggs at bay.


KG got 14?! Damn.


----------



## moss_is_1

tied at 88, plz let us win!?!


----------



## JuX

moss_is_1 said:


> tied at 88, plz let us win!?!


Gee, I hope it will not be KG.


----------



## P-Dub34

Who takes the last shot?


----------



## moss_is_1

phew, great steal by camby, thank god he cant shoot, come on with a gamewinner


----------



## JuX

18.6 seconds remaining.

Minnesota's ball.


----------



## moss_is_1

was that the most predictable play ever? yes, yes it was


----------



## P-Dub34

Was that an airball? Yes, yes it was.


----------



## JuX

We better play the best all five minutes.


----------



## moss_is_1

P-Dub34 said:


> Was that an airball? Yes, yes it was.


i wonder what it was like during that timeout?
KG:i dont want the shot
casey: ok, here's the play marcus dribble around, kg u set a pick, marcus give it to him, kg im counting on u
KG:dont u think they'll expect that?
casey:no 
KG:y not give it to mccants or davis
casey: ur clutch


----------



## JuX

I'm wondering whether socco is at the game.


----------



## P-Dub34

Box out please, instead of standing there with our thumbs up our asses?


----------



## moss_is_1

Juxtaposed said:


> We better play the best all five minutes.


not looking like it so far :brokenhea


----------



## JuX




----------



## moss_is_1

P-Dub34 said:


> Box out please, instead of standing there with our thumbs up our asses?


:laugh: ah so true, i actually laughed at that 2


----------



## P-Dub34

Garnett with another big bucket.


----------



## moss_is_1

wtf kg making that with martin in his grill and the shotclock out, then he makes a bigshot when it dont matter becuz then they gave miller a shot


----------



## JuX

Yeah... Hopes are running out on us.


----------



## moss_is_1

juxtaposed and P-dub, r u watching on the nuggets network or the wolves?
becuz these nuggets announcers are serious homers


----------



## P-Dub34

Ouch.


----------



## JuX

Kiss this game good bye if the Nugs make another three pointer.


----------



## P-Dub34

Moss, I'm watching it on FSNN.


----------



## P-Dub34

Hassell To Kg!!!


----------



## moss_is_1

P-Dub34 said:


> Moss, I'm watching it on FSNN.


nuggets announcers are serious homers, holy **** a steal and we're tied??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## JuX

moss_is_1 said:


> nuggets announcers are serious homers, holy **** a steal and we're tied??!?!?!?!?!


 :jawdrop: :eek8:


----------



## moss_is_1

Juxtaposed said:


> :jawdrop: :eek8:


at least kg is scoring down the stretch.....missed that 1 jumper tho


----------



## P-Dub34

Melo was obviously fouled by Garnett. KG grabbed his dribble hand. He was going for the intentional.

Ricky. freaking. Davis.


----------



## moss_is_1

I LOVE RICKY DAVIS, AND THANK YOU ON THE ASSIST KMART


----------



## moss_is_1

P-Dub34 said:


> Melo was obviously fouled by Garnett. KG grabbed his dribble hand. He was going for the intentional.
> 
> Ricky. freaking. Davis.



yeah, that was totally obvious i guess tho kg gets his breaks....theres him being clutch? :laugh


----------



## JuX

moss_is_1 said:


> I LOVE RICKY DAVIS, AND THANK YOU ON THE ASSIST KMART


 :clap: RICKY!!!!!!!


----------



## moss_is_1

plz, not a 3...


----------



## P-Dub34

Holy crap.

Melo. Bonzi-esque.

Justification for the KG foul.


----------



## moss_is_1

they're grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat....


----------



## JuX

moss_is_1 said:


> plz, not a 3...


Look at what you've done.


----------



## moss_is_1

20 bucks on kg taking a jumper?


----------



## moss_is_1

Juxtaposed said:


> Look at what you've done.


i know it, i just need to shut up sometimes....*sulks in corner and waits to hear the thud of a kg brick*


----------



## P-Dub34

Well, on one hand, Anthony should've been shooting the sealing FT's before that.

On the other hand, WHY GARNETT? WHY? When you need a quick jumper, WHY GARNETT? Uggh...


----------



## JuX

moss_is_1 said:


> i know it, i just need to shut up sometimes....*sulks in corner and waits to hear the thud of a kg brick*


I was only being sarcastic here, so dont worry.


----------



## moss_is_1

Juxtaposed said:


> I was only being sarcastic here, so dont worry.


yeah, i know i was 2 lol...but how did i guess a kg jumper, and a kg brick?


----------



## moss_is_1

k-mart had the assists on the last 2 baskets :clap:


----------



## P-Dub34

Because Casey is predictable and Garnett couldn't shoot a jumper tonight?


----------



## JuX

Yea, and damn server. Always busy.


----------



## pac4eva5

moss_is_1 said:


> yeah, that was totally obvious i guess tho kg gets his breaks....theres him being clutch? :laugh


lol! that bit u in the ***!


----------



## moss_is_1

P-Dub34 said:


> Because Casey is predictable and Garnett couldn't shoot a jumper tonight?


 :clap: congrats


----------



## moss_is_1

pac4eva5 said:


> lol! that bit u in the ***!


huh, i was saying melo' was fouled which he was, kg isnt clutch, which he's not and that was kg being clutch getting fouls for him


----------



## pac4eva5

moss_is_1 said:


> huh, i was saying melo' was fouled which he was, kg isnt clutch, which he's not and that was kg being clutch getting fouls for him


o my bad! i thought u were being sarcastic asking why everyone thinks melo's "so clutch".

and ya! nuggz announcers are some of the worst! lol!


----------



## JuX

Who thinks that Nuggets wearing black sneakers arent looking so good with powder blue uniforms?


----------



## moss_is_1

pac4eva5 said:


> o my bad! i thought u were being sarcastic asking why everyone thinks melo's "so clutch".
> 
> and ya! nuggz announcers are some of the worst! lol!



lol its alright, nice game and yes melo is more clutch than kg..i think he has more game winners i mean he has 6 kg might have 3??


----------



## pac4eva5

yall miss cassell badly?


----------



## moss_is_1

pac4eva5 said:


> yall miss cassell badly?


yes, and that first round pick we traded 2 
ah mchale is a genius :angel:


----------



## pac4eva5

i hate cassell with a passion, but dude was fire in the end of games...


----------



## JuX

pac4eva5 said:


> i hate cassell with a passion, but dude was fire in the end of games...


Ditto.


----------



## The King of the World

You're both crazy. Sam Cassell is that dude... :yes:

And I hate McHale for trading him :argue:


----------



## JuX

The King of the World said:


> You're both crazy. Sam Cassell is that dude... :yes:
> 
> And I hate McHale for trading him :argue:


Um, I think you're taking my opinion a bit differently. See, I hate Sam for his personality and feisty. Yet I admire his deadly mid range and clutchness. That's the difference there.


----------



## The King of the World

Juxtaposed said:


> Um, I think you're taking my opinion a bit differently. See, I hate Sam for his personality and feisty. Yet I admire his deadly mid range and clutchness. That's the difference there.


Alright, cool.


----------



## jokeaward

Well I don't miss the hammy, but we didn't do well by parting with him... there was also an opportunity for better defense from the position, not capitalized on too much.


----------



## P-Dub34

Cassell wasn't going to play well here, so he had to be moved. We weren't gonna get an '03-'04 performance from him this year. You all act like he'd be doing what he's doing for LAC here. He wouldn't. He'd be playing like last year, if not worse.

Losing the 1st rounder hurts, though.


----------



## JuX

Sam might be playing like his old self a year ago next year, who knows?


----------



## Timmons

pac4eva5 said:


> o my bad! i thought u were being sarcastic asking why everyone thinks melo's "so clutch".
> 
> and ya! nuggz announcers are some of the worst! lol!


I still have no idea why people think the Nugs announcers are so homerish.

Chris Marlowe is a bafoon. So anything he says automatically does not count.

Scott Hastings played the game with the Nugs and Pistons champ teams, but he is a fair announcer. He does have some homer calls, but usually admits em when he does. I think he's one of the best announcers. He breaks Denver down to a T and knows exactly what they are doing wrong and calls them out regularly on TV and in his daily radio show here in Denver. Needless to say I respect and like Hastings.

I also love it when the Nuggets and Wolves play. I don't mind KG as a player...but when he plays Denver I hate his guts! I think he gets so many cheap calls and just bug the **** outta me! That makes for a nice little Rivalry. 

Anyone read Bill Simmons on ESPN Page 2? He had a great article about McHale and other bad GM's this week! (fake conversations on deals they make and will continue to make).


----------



## kevindotgarnett

yeah guys... Carmello's college town will pay for that shot... I live 40 minutes from Syracuse... and oh yes, there will be arsen!


----------



## pac4eva5

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> I still have no idea why people think the Nugs announcers are so homerish.
> 
> Chris Marlowe is a bafoon. So anything he says automatically does not count.
> 
> Scott Hastings played the game with the Nugs and Pistons champ teams, but he is a fair announcer. He does have some homer calls, but usually admits em when he does. I think he's one of the best announcers. He breaks Denver down to a T and knows exactly what they are doing wrong and calls them out regularly on TV and in his daily radio show here in Denver. Needless to say I respect and like Hastings.
> 
> I also love it when the Nuggets and Wolves play. I don't mind KG as a player...but when he plays Denver I hate his guts! I think he gets so many cheap calls and just bug the **** outta me! That makes for a nice little Rivalry.
> 
> Anyone read Bill Simmons on ESPN Page 2? He had a great article about McHale and other bad GM's this week! (fake conversations on deals they make and will continue to make).


ya hastings isnt bad but i miss the old blay-by-play dude. what ever happened to him? he used to do avs and some rockies games too...

i hate garnett. ive always hated him. he travels and never gets the call. pushes off for rebounds, hacks, no ****ing calls!!! maybe its because in the playoffs 2 years ago when he tried to spin the shot off and instead it rolled literally ON TOP of the backboard for like 5 seconds and then just magically fell in! PURE LUCK!!! it seemed like EVERYTHING was going there way that series, lol!

truth is id take KG in a heart beat. IMO, id rather have KG over kobe, TD, AI, etc...


----------



## socco

I was dangerously close to completely giving up on this team (for good, never watching a game ever again) after this game. They just hurt me too much. But I'm still hanging on, barely.


----------

